# Who loves okra?



## Phoe2006 (Aug 4, 2014)

Another great reason to be eating okrahttp://www.edenprescription.com/Okra.html


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 4, 2014)

I eat the hell out of it.  Last summer I planted a 50' row of it and had a good supply to cook and pickle.  The trick I learned is to not let it get too big, or it gets too tough to eat.  I didn't plant any this year, but next I will plant two rows.  It is also a heat loving plant and really cranks up production in the dog days.  Perfect for the south.


----------



## srd1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Problem is I love it fried lol


----------



## thebrick (Aug 5, 2014)

I love okra! Steamed or fried. I'm in! Last fried okra I made was in a wok with coconut oil. Turned out great!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 5, 2014)

U used lfa's oils to cook lol


----------



## srd1 (Aug 5, 2014)

thebrick said:


> I love okra! Steamed or fried. I'm in! Last fried okra I made was in a wok with coconut oil. Turned out great!



Gotta try that thanks for the tip brick!


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 6, 2014)

thebrick said:


> I love okra! Steamed or fried. I'm in! Last fried okra I made was in a wok with coconut oil. Turned out great!



Great idea, sounds tasty.


----------

